# (9 til late Saturday 9 June) The Distortion Club @The Grosvenor - 60s &70s Alternative Sounds



## Stapressed (May 20, 2012)

DJs playing 60s and 70s alternative sounds *in the music room at the Grosvenor in Stockwell. 9 till Late. ENTRY IS FREE.*
* *


----------



## Stapressed (May 28, 2012)

_*'Thee Graverobbers'*_ will be doing a live set at the Distortion Club on 9 June.


----------

